
Upcoming changes/fixes to HTTP/2 support in the next Apache httpd release - okket
https://icing.github.io/mod_h2/proxying.html
======
0x0
> Since this only messed up CGIs on the same connection, it's not a security
> risk. You cannot mess with CGIs from someone else.

What if you have another http proxy in front, such as cloudflare? Would this
risk mixing multiple different end users' connections into one http/2
connection?

